# qtchooser - blokuje pakiety

## canis_lupus

Mam system całkowicie 32 bitowy. Niestety podczas aktualizacji wyskakuje mi:

```
[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qttest-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qttest-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/designer-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/designer-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)
```

Jak pogrzebałem w necie to jest to popularne na systemach 64 bitowych z multilibem. Ja multilib nie mam. Jak do dziadostwo rozwiązać? Męczę się juz 2 dzień...

Poniżej emerge --info:

```
pingwin tmp # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.8-r2 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.10.17-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.17-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_M_560_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8232232 total,   4339972 free

KiB Swap:    4393772 total,   4393704 free

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 13 Aug 2015 13:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/perl:            5.18.2-r2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1, 3.2.5-r3, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.1

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1, 4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

Installed sets: @system

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -msse4.2 -mmmx -m3dnow -g0 -march=core2 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -msse4.2 -mmmx -m3dnow -g0 -march=core2 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-j3"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news nodoc noinfo parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-z,now -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="bzip2"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="-9"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amr audiofile bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode evdev exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp g3dvl gdbm gif gimp glamor gmplayer iconv imlib java javascript jikes jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeprefix lame laptop latex lcms libnotify lmsensors mad matroska mime mmx mmxext mng modemmanager modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer musepack ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ntfsprogs ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcmcia pcre pcsc-lite pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl session smp sndfile spell sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification symlink synaptics tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vcd vdpau vorbis win32codecs wmp wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xine xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

